# Low tech ? High light



## Sturgcl1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi there,
I'm hoping someone can help. I've recently changed my broken t5s to LED hoping to save some money on running costs. But didn't factor in the change in lighting they would emit!
After a few strange readings from my seneye, I've discovered that the LEDs that I have are producing the following stats: PAR 104. LUX 3764. kelvin is off the scale on my seneye as very blue light but I'm informed it's using 7500k White daylight bulbs and blue bulbs which are signed for planted tanks.
I have 3 strips of lights 10w each in a 360l tank 4ft tank.

I always had very low spec plants with my t5s as light wasn't great. I just have Anubis, crypts at the moment.

My problem is I'm beginning to see an increase in algae on the glass and I'm concerned my lighting is too bright for the tank. I'm going to cut the amont of time the lights are on, but I wondered if there is any low spec way to resolve this issue?

I Really don't want to get into co2 & fertilisers etc as I'm not very technical, and it's a tank in my 4 yr olds bedroom so don't want any noise or chemicals etc if they can be avoided (I don't know anything about co2 or fertilisers but I assume it's expensive, time consuming and unsightly? Unless you are really into beautiful tanks and have plenty of time to spend gardening!).

I've spend £140 on the lights and I really don't want to change them as they are only a month old.

Can someone tell me, are these lights too much for my simple tank? Could I just plant a load of low tech plants or do I need to start thinking about co2 etc?

Many thanks

Claire


----------



## FatherLandDescendant (Jul 24, 2014)

How long are the lights on for each day?

You could dim them somehow, window screen or tint.


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

If you can remove the center strip it may be enough.
Adding distance between the light and the top of the tank is another option.
Using fiberglass screen wire between the light and the tank is another.
These are at least far cheaper than the CO2.


----------



## kman (Dec 11, 2013)

PAR of 104 is definitely high light that usually requires co2.

Most LED lights can be dimmed via PWM dimmers. What kind of lights are they?

If not easily dimmed, adding a screened top or simply raising the light higher will cut PAR as well.


----------



## Sturgcl1 (Feb 19, 2015)

2 of the 3 strips I can dim, the other is on a on off switch. The problem being, they don't produce a great deal of light! Which sounds daft but I originally bought 2 strips, but the tank looked reall dull so I bought the 3rd strip & to be honest it's still not as bright as my t5s were. I don't see much point in having fish if you can't see them!

I am getting a timer in the post so can set the lights to be on for a lot less time, but at the moment they are on from 9am-7pm as I work!

Bump: I can't lift the lights out of the tank at all, they are under the lid as otherwise my burmese kitties would eat the fish (and probably bath in the tank water).

Bump: They are custom made LEDs from novatech here in the UK. They appear to be somewhat too efficient! Lol which is amazing as they are really very cheap in comparison to store bought ones.


----------



## tamsin (Jan 12, 2011)

Add some floating plants - once they take off it will cut down the light to the plants below but means you don't have to reduce your lighting period etc. so you can still watch the fish. I did this when I switched to LEDs and found them a bit bright


----------



## Django (Jun 13, 2012)

I was thinking you could take off one or two of the strips to make PAR equal to what you want - use the dimmers.


----------



## ROYWS3 (Feb 1, 2014)

Adding more floating and/or stem plants will certainly outcompete algae


----------



## Jvidi (Dec 9, 2014)

Do you have a pic of the tank? Have you resolved your issue?


----------

